# CC (Closed Caption) on HD Dish programs?



## gianfri (Jun 20, 2005)

Can anyone tell me why I don't seem to be able to turn CC on for HD Dish programs? For example, a program on TNT-SD may have CC, but if I switch to the same program on the TNT-HD station I get no CC. I can see CC on HD local OTA programs.

Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks,

Gianfranco


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I've noticed this with my local broadcast stations. It seems as if the CC isn't being transmitted on many programs in HD yet. Why not, I don't know.

See ya
Tony


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Usually if CC isn't available, it isn't available or your TV is less than 13". That was a brilliant statement. ON HD channels on Dish HBO, Showtime, ESPN are sending CC signals HDNET, Discovery HD Theater, and TNT HD are not.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> I've noticed this with my local broadcast stations. It seems as if the CC isn't being transmitted on many programs in HD yet. Why not, I don't know.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


You should be seeing CC on at least some of your OTA programs. Certainly would expect some on the Digital programs. See the rules on the FCC site.

http://ftp.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/closedcaption.html


----------



## gianfri (Jun 20, 2005)

I do see CC in many local OTA digital programs. What puzzled me was the discrepancy in the same program when seen from a SD and from a HD station. Into the West on TNT has CC. The same episode on TNT-HD does not....


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

gianfri said:


> I do see CC in many local OTA digital programs. What puzzled me was the discrepancy in the same program when seen from a SD and from a HD station. Into the West on TNT has CC. The same episode on TNT-HD does not....


According to the guide "Into the West" on TNTHD is closed captioned.

Do you have captions turned on on your 921?

Menu
4
6
(Caption On) ----- This caption on toggle is not intuitive, make sure they are ON.

If (Caption On) is not ON you will not get closed captions on dish HD programs.
With (Caption On) and captions turned ON on your TV you will get double
captions on other than HD channels.


----------



## gianfri (Jun 20, 2005)

CC is on on my 942 (I don't have a 921). I could see it working on the TNT channel (138), but it disappeared on TNT-HD (9420).


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

gianfri said:


> CC is on on my 942 (I don't have a 921). I could see it working on the TNT channel (138), but it disappeared on TNT-HD (9420).


Guess I need to pay more attention to what forum I'm in.... 

Anyhow, just checked and Into the West on TNTHD is closed captioned on my 921.

A problem with the 942 or an earlier episode was not closed captioned???


----------



## Armella Bartkoski (Apr 13, 2006)

gianfri said:


> Can anyone tell me why I don't seem to be able to turn CC on for HD Dish programs? For example, a program on TNT-SD may have CC, but if I switch to the same program on the TNT-HD station I get no CC. I can see CC on HD local OTA programs.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks,
> 
> Gianfranco


I have the same problem and I think FCC should look into Dish Network. They are taking our money but can not provide us with the service we need. High price to pay wouldn't you say?


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Armella Bartkoski said:


> I have the same problem and I think FCC should look into Dish Network. They are taking our money but can not provide us with the service we need. High price to pay wouldn't you say?


Yes.By all means get the feds involved.That will solve everything.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm admittedly not up-to-date... but I thought the rules on CC were still a little fuzzy for HD and digital OTA channels.

I know where this information is in an analog signal and where the FCC says it must be for compatibility with all TVs/decoders... but I've not read of any similar required data placement for digital OTA or HD.

Methinks it is a case where technology outpaced the legal system and they haven't made an official standard yet to ensure compatibility for everyone.


----------



## hawbaker (Nov 15, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I'm admittedly not up-to-date... but I thought the rules on CC were still a little fuzzy for HD and digital OTA channels.
> 
> I know where this information is in an analog signal and where the FCC says it must be for compatibility with all TVs/decoders... but I've not read of any similar required data placement for digital OTA or HD.
> 
> Methinks it is a case where technology outpaced the legal system and they haven't made an official standard yet to ensure compatibility for everyone.


If the captions look a little fuzzy, the problem would be on your end. Are you using HDMI, DVI, or component connections ? The problem might be in fontset of your settop or the tv. The captions are transmitted in digital form (text stream) so it can never be caused to be fuzzy by the transport.

About the standard, yes there are laws about it. It is called EIAS-708, set by FCC. the 708 describes digital caption for the ATSC, HDTV, DTV, etc.. Broadcasters are required to use it, and DTV tuners are required to implement decoder.

The old standard, usually known as line 21, is called EIAS-608. When the old NTSC signal is upcoverted to DTV 480i, this 608 is usually also upcoverted to 708, or embedded into the DTV signal.

This standard stuff were set at least as far back as 2002, maybe earlier.


----------



## Armella Bartkoski (Apr 13, 2006)

gianfri said:


> Can anyone tell me why I don't seem to be able to turn CC on for HD Dish programs? For example, a program on TNT-SD may have CC, but if I switch to the same program on the TNT-HD station I get no CC. I can see CC on HD local OTA programs.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks,
> 
> Gianfranco


No because I don't get them either and need this because I have a hearing impairment. I have contacted them and they say it the TV stations the TV stations say they broad cast in HDTV CC. So I guess it is dish problem but they say its not


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

hawbaker said:


> If the captions look a little fuzzy, the problem would be on your end. Are you using HDMI, DVI, or component connections ?


He said the laws are fuzzy, not the closed captioning. :lol:


----------



## RBergmann (Jun 8, 2006)

Neither the laws or captioning is fuzzy. FCC regs state that if the content provider includes closed captioning then the retransmission must include same.

Talked to Dish (finally getting through to someone that would pay attention) and was told that the lack CC for HD local channels (in my case on a ViP622) is due to a software problem and that this is being looked into and should be resolved "soon" (whenever that is).

... rab


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Mention to DISH that you'd like an offical response to forward to the National Association for the Deaf.


----------

